#ubuntu-ae 2011-08-10
 * nlsthzn waves
#ubuntu-ae 2011-08-14
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> I can even remember the last time I was on the IRC
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> cant*
<nlsthzn_work> d3s3rtdw3ll3r: hi
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Hey
<nlsthzn_work> welcome to the very quiet UAE channel :D
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> thanks, it is indeed
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> glad I found it though
<nlsthzn_work> At the moment it is mainly used for IRC Loco meetings :)
<nlsthzn_work> But in time for support too (holding thumbs)
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Ive recently joined loco
<nlsthzn_work> Awesome :)
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> didnt know there linux users in Dubai
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> was toying with the idea of starting a Lug
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> then found loco
<nlsthzn_work> Yup, there are many similar stories to that :
<nlsthzn_work> :)
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> you a saffa?
<nlsthzn_work> haha yup... and you?
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> yea, whereabouts?
<nlsthzn_work> Cool (that makes 3 of us in the Loco)... I am a bit far unfortunatly... Al Ruwais (all the way on the other side of the UAE)
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> dont even know where that is. I meant where is SA you from?
<nlsthzn_work> Oh :p
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> is=in
<nlsthzn_work> Secunda, Mpumalanga
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> haha I dont even know where Mpumalanga is
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Secunda ok
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> so what you do for a living here in the land o sand?
<nlsthzn_work> Oh, making plastic :p
<nlsthzn_work> Where in ZA do you hail from btw?
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> you a chemical engineer?
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> ahh Mondeor, the suffering suburbs, right next to soweto, if thats its names still
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> so its not really an ish if I dont run ubuntu then? :P
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> was a user till unity, twas the last straw
<nlsthzn_work> nah, I wish I was an engineer... just an operator... Nah... I don't think not running Ubuntu should ever be an issue (and for those zealots who do have a problem just to bad)...
 * nlsthzn_work loves his Unity
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> another saffa project : http://www.mxit.com/
<nlsthzn_work> Long time mxit user... well until I came here... silly data prices here are silly :
<nlsthzn_work> :p
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> I only discovered it today
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> yea I know, prices are extortionate, what they like back in SA?
<nlsthzn_work> Well in SA it was a smart move... very cheap to communicate... since coming here it is cheaper for me just to get a DSL line and use what ever IM I want :)
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> how long you been out of SA?
<nlsthzn_work> ... about 2 and a half years now...
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> so I take it as you are here, things have not improved?
<nlsthzn_work> Improved back in SA you mean?
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> yep
<nlsthzn_work> Well, in my opinion no... crime is high, employment low...
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> howd you end up here?
<nlsthzn_work> you should join #ubuntu-za... many very cool guys there with lots of Linux knowledge...
<nlsthzn_work> Got an interview, got a job :p
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> nice
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> you like it here?
<nlsthzn_work> btw, what distro are you running?
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> Debian
<nlsthzn_work> cool...
<nlsthzn_work> it is alright here
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> gone full circle
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> its damn expensive here methinks
<nlsthzn_work> yes... they pay well, but then they take it all back again
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> haha yep, same boat as before
 * nlsthzn waves night to all 
<d3s3rtdw3ll3r> l8ers
